# Pomps today



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

No I do not have pictures. (2) Pomps this afternoon at first parking lot west of Portifino and a seagull. Market shrimp. Between 11:30 and 3. Laughing at a guy just west of me who caught a gull in his line 5 minutes later they are laughing at me one in my line. Pomps put up a better fight and way less noise! Both gulls released unharmed for those who care. Caught about 100 feet off the shore. Fished for about an hour and a half 350 offshore & nothing. Momma wanted sun today so I took a rod. If you there you might as well have one in the water.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Hmmm...the pomps starting up this early or are you that good? :notworthy:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report uncle r


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Salt4Lifer said:


> Hmmm...the pomps starting up this early or are you that good? :notworthy:


 Lucky would be the answer. Momma wanted some sun. When she goes for sun I take a rod. I had some 5 month old shrimp in the freezer that had turned red. Smelled very bad too. Again lucky. Wish we had gone out in the boat after I saw that less than 1 surf!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good to the point report!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go on the pompano ! I've been wanting to go after some pompano, but I can't seem to tear away from the reds and black drum in the bay. Thanks for the report.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I would have preferred a red too.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Cool, good to know they are back in town.
Now I have another excuse to hit the beach after work.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just wondering how you use those shrimp. Do you break them in chunks or use the whole shrimp threaded on the hook like a worm? I fished the beach in Destin on Sunday and couldnt even coax a catfish to bite the pieces of shrimp I had on a pompano rig. Cheers.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

g40 said:


> Just wondering how you use those shrimp. Do you break them in chunks or use the whole shrimp threaded on the hook like a worm? I fished the beach in Destin on Sunday and couldnt even coax a catfish to bite the pieces of shrimp I had on a pompano rig. Cheers.


 Well I am know surf fish expert but I peeled the shrimp down close to the tail and hooked them through the shell and tail and then Back through the body.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Many ways to skin a cat, but ive learned over the years to keep it simple. By FRESH shrimp from the market. Pop the heads and cut into small bite size chunks, put one piece on each hook. I hook it twice usually, leave the shell on as its one extra step that doesn't seem to make much a difference.


----------



## Tourney3p0 (Feb 20, 2014)

We've caught a couple pomps in the past couple week on Okaloosa island, but they've been on the small side. All caught on fresh dead and peeled shrimp.


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice report...should be great this weekend to land a few.


----------

